# Merry Christmas Thread!



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wanted to wish all the mummies and daddies a very merry Christmas!! Whether you are a new parents, parents to be or old hands at parenting! 
It's a hard job being a parent to an child who has been through trauma and my year has been complex and tough however Christmas day is the day I can look at my three children and really see the progress and all the love. 
I can safely say the love I feel for my children is humongous! And it grow daily! I love adoption, it gave me life and my children.
Baby boy has been here for 7 weeks now and I couldn't love him more than I do. He is perfect and just adorable! He is an amazing baby and the love his siblings have for him is quite beautiful! 
So i thought I would wish you all a fantastic Christmas regardless which stage of adoption you are at! Feel free to add your christmas messages to this.thread to bring all some cheer! 
Much love.to.you all x x x


----------



## fellybabe (Aug 6, 2012)

Merry Xmas


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Merry Christmas lovely ladies! enjoy the festivities whatever stage you are at.

May 2015 bring you everything you wish for.....

Thanks for all your support over the past year

LIH xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone and thanks so much for all of your support. 

Wow Fran another LO congratulations. Great news. You must be very busy  

We start intros in Jan for siblings, one pink and one blue. 
Feeling rather terrified actually but know it's the right thing for us. 

So we are enjoying a nice quiet time whilst we can!!

Love and best wishes to everyone

GG xxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody you're all a great source of support and a lifeline at times! It's my secret club nobody IRL knows about  

Happy New Year to you all

xoxo


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone  and all the best for 2015 
​​
Angie x x x​


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone. A wonderful bunch of helpful supportive people.

Our Christmas is very low key as our amazing baby boy moved in on Friday and Mummy is still trying to get the hang of everything! Even forgot to put him in his special xmas Sleepsuit tonight. Now off to wrap up the presents.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone 🎄🎅🎁🎉. I'm feeling very emotional and blessed - just put little pinks' pressies under the tree, Santa tray out and Magic key on the door.  This time last year I couldn't imagine being a mum, now I can't remember life before I was a mum


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi merry Xmas everyone our little pink just came home under 3 weeks ago so keeping it low key x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

New mummies and mummies to be very soon! How exciting!
We had a wonderful day, exhausting but wonderful! Baby boys first Xmas ever was really special! Hope u all had a wonderful time x x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

They warned us not to have any expectations for first xmas So we didn't especially as lo only home 6 days! However hadn't bargained on both dh and I having flu looking after a poorly bubba on antibiotics. I certainly hope this is parenting at the deep end because if it gets any harder I'm not sure I can do it.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great Xmas. 

We have been up to our eyes in poo, vomit, snot and tears but still been a magical Xmas,especially getting that pic of Loretta with the mince pie for Santa and carrot for Rudolph xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

The best bit for me was at 5.00am this am when I gave him a small bottle after trying to settle him for an hour he fell straight asleep and was giggling in his dream! How cute!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all, after a truly awful Christmas Eve evening when extremely old behaviours reappeared, Christmas Day didn't start to well with oldest invert bad place, but we were expecting it with it being the 1st Christmas with newest addition here, he took himself off sat on the stairs then came back to open his presents. We always have done them in one go as the expectation would just be to much for him. The rest of the day was pretty good, few minor incidents, little was a dream all day. Oldest was even ok when stetting up his new Xbox as normally the setting up of things is a nightmare as he just cannot cope with he waiting, but even with all the up dating that was needed he waited patiently. So all in all mostly good here, I know we are luck as oldest has always coped pretty well at Christmas compaired to a lot of our children at Christmas and if this year is anything to go by looks like youngest is too.


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all, well I feel awful about it but shout it from the rooftops yippee Christmas is over lol   it feels awful saying that but we are only less than 3 weeks into placement and we have had our daughters birthday, Christmas AND our daughter had a bad cold virus and now DH and I have it...... aarrgghh all that being said there were lovely moments that gave us much hope for next and other years to come. We are just looking forward to getting into a routine now x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Snap angel lass except our placement is 10 days and no birthday. Lo came with very bad cough on antibiotics so we've had diarrhoea in reaction to those. Dh and I both now ill although thankfully day nurse seems to have saved the day! Next xmas will be our special one. Hope things settle down for you. X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

we had our darling daughter placed 12 days before Christmas 2012 and it was truly a blur....now on our third Christmas together and the difference is amazing...on 2year old who is a walking, talking, parrot


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah beach girl that's lovely! I'm looking forward to next xmas as I'm sure it will be a million times better than this one. To be honest if I didn't have parents who'd have been on their own we would definitely have had a beans on toast normal day but with some pressies. It was a nice day though as walked to my parents to get bubbs asleep for a nap. We had xmas lunch whilst he slept and then he played quite happily for a couple of hours before we headed back for the evening routine.
Would just like next xmas for us all to be well but I guess that's an almost impossible task with children! 😀


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Best. Christmas.  Ever.  

Daddy was poorly on Christmas Eve and and Christmas Day, and I was poorly (again) on boxing Day and the day after, but I can honestly say that this Christmas I was the happiest I have ever been.  It was so relaxed and happy, and Bug was a complete star.  

One to remember.  

Even if it did start at 5am.


----------

